# IT jobs in Sydney



## rathnaum (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello Everybody - 

I am a IT Software Professional having 10 years of experience soon will be landing in Sydney. I would like to know:

(1) How is the IT Job market in Sydney?
(2) Which are best places to stay in Sydney during the initial period before I get a job?
(3) How to go about applying for jobs? Any links, would help.

Cheers


----------



## tauruschap (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

When are you planning to go sydney. even i was moving to sydney by March 18th. i was applying the jobs through seek,careerone job portals...
but i was getting negative repsonses.
Probably i will land there and check for good opportunities.

let me know your feedback...

regards
tauruschap



rathnaum said:


> Hello Everybody -
> 
> I am a IT Software Professional having 10 years of experience soon will be landing in Sydney. I would like to know:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

rathnaum said:


> Hello Everybody -
> 
> I am a IT Software Professional having 10 years of experience soon will be landing in Sydney. I would like to know:
> 
> ...


Hope you do OK though it could take a bit of time, especially while you familiarise yourself with the market place.
I have seen one report of a person from the UK not having a great deal of siccess and when you look at the number of IT people emigrating I suppose the market will get closer and closer to saturation level.

But use google, check the sites Tchap mentions and Sydney Morning Herald - Business & World News Australia | smh.com.au is another.


----------



## rathnaum (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,

I am landing in Sydney on 4th March. Probably when we start searching lets catchup again and see how we can go about job hunting.


----------



## rathnaum (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,

I am landing in Sydney on 4th March. Probably when we start searching lets catchup again and see how we can go about job hunting.


----------



## tauruschap (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,
That's Cool.
let me know your mail id or contact number so as to keep in touch...

have you got accommodation ready there.?

regards
Tauruschap



rathnaum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am landing in Sydney on 4th March. Probably when we start searching lets catchup again and see how we can go about job hunting.


----------



## rathnaum (Feb 13, 2010)

tauruschap said:


> Hi,
> That's Cool.
> let me know your mail id or contact number so as to keep in touch...
> 
> ...


My Email [email protected]
I am yet to work on accommodation etc....etc. Currently I am blank


----------



## leogarabello (Dec 19, 2009)

*my too*

Hi , tauruschap

I am landing in Sydney next 10 march, too. Probably we must see to find jobs together. If you can , send to me your email to keep in touch

see you


----------



## rathnaum (Feb 13, 2010)

My Email - [email protected]


----------



## dishu (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi guys

I'm also in the IT sector, unemployed since 2 years now. Kinda freelancing and doing my own business which doesn't go too well.

Very good friend of mine talk me into this Aussie thing because the job situation in Europe is crap since years.

I was working in different countries in Europe and my experience is that if a company cares about you then they take care about all your expenses and work permit etc. I wonder if it's different if you applying for jobs in Australia.

Just getting a visa and moving there without job is kinda foolish so I applying for jobs from home without doing any visa application etc, which would cost from 800-4000AUD. 

So let me know how did it work out for you will ya.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Mar 8, 2010)

dishu said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm also in the IT sector, unemployed since 2 years now. Kinda freelancing and doing my own business which doesn't go too well.
> 
> ...


I'm kinda curious as well. Any replies so far?


----------



## ylai (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Wanderer! I know this post was way back in 2010 but I'd like to know if you have any idea how the IT Market is doing in the present? You mentioned before that it is getting closer to saturation level, is that true at present? I asked because we're looking at lodging our application for migration this month and your comments kinda disturbed me. I'm worried that by the time my application for residence is approved, there are no IT jobs left in the market  your thoughts will be greatly appreciated.


----------

